# Walking 20 yards from your 16' high tree stand is.....



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

is a shooting distance of about 25 yards. (remember math class a2 + b2 = c2) 

Would shooting at a downward angle make up for the increase in distance with your 20 yard pin?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Kalamazooxj said:


> Would shooting at a downward angle make up for the increase in distance with your 20 yard pin?


My answer would be no.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

my answer would be yes.
But I have very little drop from 20 to 25 yards.
Best thing to do is for you to get comfortable shooting from a stand. Set up a stand and shoot at a target, 3D is best, but a block is fine. I say 3D is better, because you also want to visualize where your arrow will pass through, not just where it hits. If you hit low on the body from up high, your arrow will pass through and exit even lower. Hitting a little higher than you would shoot on the level will allow the arrow to pass through alot more of the vitals, wrecking alot more of the power supply of the deer.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd use my 20 yard pin...I always use the distance from the bottom of my tree..My theory is that gravity is acting on the arrow for 20 yards..Plus this what I have found form practicing form a stand

Also when I'm using my range finder I try to range objects straight across as opposed to the..ei the base of a tree.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree word for word with sbooy42. The math has a problem also. 16' is 5.33 yards. C2 ends up equaling 20.69 yards.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

On Target said:


> I agree word for word with sbooy42. The math has a problem also. 16' is 5.33 yards. C2 ends up equaling 20.69 yards.


nice catch...
k-zoo's math was for a stand 16 yards in the air....or 48'. That is higher than I usually hunt.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

wartfroggy said:


> nice catch...
> k-zoo's math was for a stand 16 yards in the air....or 48'. That is higher than I usually hunt.


LOL! Im not sure anyone here hunts 48' up, at least not without an oxygen mask! :lol:


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> I'd use my 20 yard pin...I always use the distance from the bottom of my tree..My theory is that gravity is acting on the arrow for 20 yards..Plus this what I have found form practicing form a stand
> 
> Also when I'm using my range finder I try to range objects straight across as opposed to the..ei the base of a tree.


The theory behind it is quite a bit older than you.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

On Target said:


> I agree word for word with sbooy42. The math has a problem also. 16' is 5.33 yards. C2 ends up equaling 20.69 yards.


this is exactly why those rangefinders with ARC are useless for bowhunters unless your shooting 50+ yards consistently.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

brdhntr said:


> The theory behind it is quite a bit older than you.


 Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> LOL! Im not sure anyone here hunts 48' up, at least not without an oxygen mask! :lol:





haha, I just looked at when I posted this.... 230AM 

I'll check my math again!


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up


Sorry, I was attempting to say you are correct with a little humor. Sorry I missed the mark.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

brdhntr said:


> Sorry, I was attempting to say you are correct with a little humor. Sorry I missed the mark.


 :lol:<-----cold one on me


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

brdhntr said:


> Sorry, I was attempting to say you are correct with a little humor. Sorry I missed the mark.


Dont worry, Sbooy is a little slow sometimes.:corkysm55


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

It all has to do with Triganomatry. ( I know that ain't spelt right)

But you are 16 ft up that is roughly 5 yards. Then you have the angle of the shot, then you have distance from the you to the target.


But I know this in my tree I am 16ft up. My bow is sighted in for 12, 22,32 yards. Why not on the exact 10, 20, 30. Well my estimation might be off, plus if I shoot a deer at 15 yards and use my 12 yard pin I will still have a good shot in the kill zone. Samething goes for the other distances.

Gives you a little grace room.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

If I bend from the waist to lower my bow to the target instead of just dropping my bow arm I can pretty much forget the math if I maintain my anchor point. I'm not smart enough to worry about the trig equations........:lol::lol: If I forget that I just dig the arrow from the ground and go home.


----------



## Birddog77 (Nov 18, 2008)

don said:


> If I bend from the waist to lower my bow to the target instead of just dropping my bow arm I can pretty much forget the math if I maintain my anchor point. I'm not smart enough to worry about the trig equations........:lol::lol: If I forget that I just dig the arrow from the ground and go home.


 
Best answer thus far.....

This is exactly the best answer as far as I am concerned. Bend at the waist and your GTG, No math needed!


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

There is no change in horizontal distance so the drop will be the same as if you were standing at the base of the tree. It has been awhile but that is what I remember from Physics.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

always practice from a stand or the top of your house:lol: and the best method go for a run and then try it!!!


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats actually not such a bad idea there BC, Kinda alows for allittle error in distance judgment. Not that any of us would make that mistake ! :yikes:  LOL


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

never tracked one further then 20 yds!!!well besides buddys!!!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

yep if you shot downhill is just a bit farther depending on the angle and shotting uphill is closer to you


----------



## Scotty G (Oct 27, 2008)

Don, those are some AWESOME trail cam pics. All in MI? What cam do you use? Will send me a quick pm in case I forget to check back here Thanks


----------

